# Does an inflatable collar work as well as a cone?



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

I need to stop him licking his front leg - bang in between his elbow and his ankle, on the front.

Would an inflatable collar stop him doing that? Or am I just going to waste my time and money trying it out?


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Depends where the injury is and how agile the dog is imo. I've found it absolutely useless for lower leg injuries and tail injuries and Spen can still get at the cut on his hip while wearing one. But then Rupert figured out how to bend the cone against the floor and contort himself to get at his lower legs so one of those was useless too :frown2:


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

I thought lower leg might be reachable...We're on day 4 of the cone...I'm about ready to set fire to it, possibly with Brock still inside, lol.

He walks into everything, gets stuck everywhere, knocks over everything, I've got line shaped bruises all over my thighs and every so often he manages to open it (not the collar, actually open the cone) and gets to his leg anyway.

<sighs>


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

this maybe better its softer
Trimline Recovery Collar - Buster Collar Alternative


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

shirleystarr said:


> this maybe better its softer
> Trimline Recovery Collar - Buster Collar Alternative


I've seen them, I'm pretty sure he'd eat it...he likes cloth things, lol


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

Scout could get to his neuter wound wearing an inflatable collar, whcih doesn't really help as your dogs wound is in a different place.

And then he found the inflatable collar upstairs carried it around for a bit. Took it off him and hid it... and found it destroyed in the spare room an hour later so that was the end of that.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

if you go to that site there is also something called anti lick sticks I think that's what they are called not sure if they work though


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

EmCHammer said:


> Scout could get to his neuter wound wearing an inflatable collar, whcih doesn't really help as your dogs wound is in a different place.
> 
> And then he found the inflatable collar upstairs carried it around for a bit. Took it off him and hid it... and found it destroyed in the spare room an hour later so that was the end of that.


lol, I could maybe buy him one to destroy to distract him from his leg.

It's not even a wound...it's a tiny little cut/graze thing that I didn't even notice he'd done and he then licked overnight into a 2 inch bald circle  he just will not leave it alone, if I even stop to say hello to someone on a walk (the only time the cone is currently coming off) he'll be at it again.


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

shirleystarr said:


> if you go to that site there is also something called anti lick sticks I think that's what they are called not sure if they work though


I can't stick anything on it, I'm supposed to be keeping it clean and dry 

Ah well having looked through that site - I think I'm stuck with the cone, even though it is affecting my sanity, lol


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I have used a bandage and then electrical tape on top my dog tried to get it off for hours and she could not so just a thought


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

shirleystarr said:


> I have used a bandage and then electrical tape on top my dog tried to get it off for hours and she could not so just a thought


That was discussed with the vet when he first did it, because of where it is, I'd either have to tape up his joints, which won't work, obviously, or stick something to the actual bit we're trying to keep dry.

It's just in the most awkward area, of course 

To put it into perspective, he has elbow dysplasia, has had surgery for that and is on metacam more than likely for life, he's currently got ear drops for one ear that's flared up and now this.

If it could be in an awkward place it would be - I'm beginning to think he does it on purpose just to keep me busy, lol.

He's clearly just faulty


----------



## roxys (Aug 28, 2013)

When my dog had crutiate ligament surgery I thought I'd be kind and try and use a comfy cone, but she hated it as much as the normal plasticy ones. And like some have said they may be bent back. 

She much happier with the inflatable collars but if it's not inflated enough (and sometimes even when it was) she was able to reach the ends of her legs so your dog may well be able to reach his wound. 
What we do in those situations is fold and wrap a towel around her neck in addition to the inflatable collar and secure with a bandage. Not too tight obviously but enough so that they cannot bend their neck too much. This worked for us 
You could even try the towel trick without the inflatable collar. The general idea if for it to work like a splint and stop them bending their neck enough to reach the site.


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

I bought one of these a few years back and ended up returning it to the seller as not fit for purpose. If you have a short muzzled dog I think it may work but it definitely didn't work for my GSD. With his long muzzle he was able to reach past the collar to reach the wound.


----------



## FloRidley (Oct 5, 2012)

What about one of these? I work at a vets and its what we use for dogs with leg wounds. Most seem to tolerate them quite well.
Protective Sleeve Taz ®


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

awwww bless him, zelda was spayed last week and she has been in one of these at night, do the job of the cone but softer, when you need it more rigid the plastic "bones" can be put back in or removed to soften it.

Its quite padded and firm, is waterproof so dont know if he would try to eat it lol.

Comfy cone nylon elizabethan buster collar for after operations | eBay


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

No they don't, they can still get to their extremities. I had one on Flynn a day or two ago and at first he thought he couldn't get to his back foot, by next day however he realised he could, so off it came and I used a sock, plus vet wrap. Vet wrap sticks to itself and it's hard even for me to find where the end is let alone him. Once on the the leg you gently squeeze it and it moulds into a kind of whole thing, no edges poking out for them to gain purchase with their teeth. You still have to be careful that you don't put it on too tight and a longer dressing is better than a short one, as far as circulation is concerned (taught at the hospital) as it doesn't act like a restricting band and is more evenly spread out. 

The comfy cone is slightly better than the buster, they're coloured and have felt around the edges, doesn't sting as much if they run into you either. Flynn's comfy collar (inflatable) was ideal for his hip replacements but not for lower legs, paws and tail ends.


----------



## tabulahrasa (Nov 4, 2012)

FloRidley said:


> What about one of these? I work at a vets and its what we use for dogs with leg wounds. Most seem to tolerate them quite well.
> Protective Sleeve Taz ®


Cheers, I'll see what the verdict on his leg is on monday and look into it if it's not better.



Malmum said:


> No they don't, they can still get to their extremities. I had one on Flynn a day or two ago and at first he thought he couldn't get to his back foot, by next day however he realised he could, so off it came and I used a sock, plus vet wrap. Vet wrap sticks to itself and it's hard even for me to find where the end is let alone him. Once on the the leg you gently squeeze it and it moulds into a kind of whole thing, no edges poking out for them to gain purchase with their teeth. You still have to be careful that you don't put it on too tight and a longer dressing is better than a short one, as far as circulation is concerned (taught at the hospital) as it doesn't act like a restricting band and is more evenly spread out.
> 
> The comfy cone is slightly better than the buster, they're coloured and have felt around the edges, doesn't sting as much if they run into you either. Flynn's comfy collar (inflatable) was ideal for his hip replacements but not for lower legs, paws and tail ends.


He never touched his stitches after his elbow was done - I put the cone on him when I wasn't about, but other than that he didn't need it.

I mostly just feel sorry for him with it on, that's been since Tuesday morning and he's still at it if the cone's off at all.

I tried him with a kid's sock, with the cone still on, but even he pulled it off with his other paw in about 20 seconds, lol...I was talking to a friend about vet wrap, but I don't think I'm happy doing it myself if you see what I mean.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Scamp managed to chew a hole in his inflatable collar while he was wearing it! I guess I didn't have it on tight enough but it looked like it was strangling him.


----------

